# Buying Used MTB



## skiMEbike (Mar 11, 2016)

So the discussion on the other thread had me thinking....

With all the deals to be had on a used bike (some seemingly "too good to be true"),  What do people do (if anything) to insure the bike they are buying is not stolen?  Or is it a don't ask, don't tell situation?   

I for one have only purchased MTB at the local bike shop, however I am seriously considering my next purchase will be a used bike to get more bike & get more of the bike I desire vs. "settling" based on my budget.   So curious what do others do to safe-guard against getting a "hot" bike?


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 11, 2016)

Ask to see the original receipt. They should have kept it for warranty purposes.

You could also contact the store they bought it from, the would mot likely have the serial number recorded in their system.


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 11, 2016)

mlctvt said:


> Ask to see the original receipt. They should have kept it for warranty purposes.
> 
> You could also contact the store they bought it from, the would mot likely have the serial number recorded in their system.



So if they can not produce it, would you walk away from the deal?   And do all LBS keep track of serial numbers ?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2016)

Go the pinkbike route.


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 11, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Go the pinkbike route.



so how/what does pinkbike do to insure the bike is not stolen ?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> so how/what does pinkbike do to insure the bike is not stolen ?


Nothing converse with the seller and look at other items that they have sold.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't think I would over think it, if the person selling seems like they don't know anything about the bike, or is practically giving it away I would be suspicious.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2016)

bvibert said:


> I don't think I would over think it, if the person selling seems like they don't know anything about the bike, or is practically giving it away I would be suspicious.



Exactly this.  Most people selling a bike won't shut up about it! If they have nothing to say it's either a) not theirs, or b) no good.


----------



## KD7000 (Mar 12, 2016)

Agreed on the above.  I've bought and sold plenty of used bikes, never had nor asked for a receipt.  If the owner of the bike is familiar with it, can give you some history, and the price is reasonable, that's good enough.  Watch out for deals that are simply too good, or people selling bikes that they know nothing about.  Or bikes that clearly don't fit them.


----------

